# Lcd display randomly goes out



## Jason Basye (May 23, 2011)

I have a poloroid 46" LCD that's about 4 years old... Recently the display started randomly going out on me.. The display and sound randomly go out, the power light remains on, and the menu still works. I just turn it off, when I turn it back on everything is fine, until it goes out again. Sometimes it might not go out for hours, and other times it happens quite frequently. This happens on both of the hdmi inputs, sometimes when playing video games, and sometimes when watching tv.. Any ideas??


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Perhaps this is something you have already tried, but did you try a different HDMI cable? Also, does it still do it if you use Non-HDMI inputs? I'm no expert here but thats what I would try first.


----------



## Jason Basye (May 23, 2011)

Well this happens on both hdmi ports, obviously with two differet cables


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

Not sure about the Polaroid brand, but you might check through the tv settings for any sort of "power save" or "sleep" mode and disable those. Maybe also check the power cable is secure at both ends. Try plugging into a different surge protector if you're using one.


----------



## Jason Basye (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Elkar.. I guess i didn't think to check the power cord because the tv doesn't lose power, the power light remains blue the screen is on, just black, and the menu still comes up on the screen.. However the power cord WAS a little loose so I hope that's all it is!


----------



## Jason Basye (May 23, 2011)

I plugged into different power strip and have had no problems since! I would have never guessed that! Thanks Elkar !!!


----------

